# any suggestions?



## big3slayer

looking for some new things to cook. im in a routine at the house everyweek steaks chicken ribs spaghetti fried fish fried chicken wings. any suggestions on something else to make? and with recipes


----------



## KINGFISHER71

Don't sound too bad to me!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

chicken enchiladas

tortilla soup

stuffed pork chops

manacotti or lasagna

shish kabobs

oriental stir fry

meatloaf

great site http://www.recipesource.com/

all of em make pretty good leftovers


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

I was reading the barbacoa thread here and I am going to try the pot roast barbacoa tommorow. I may even try to find an agave leaf for the crock pot.

Surf Hunter has a great recipe for a mexican chicken tortilla soup on here as well. With this weather that ought to be great or a pot of chili.

here is the recipe..
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=194183

plus the recipe calls for 1 mexican beer, so you can buy a six pack and enjoy the other five...lol


----------



## krfish

I was having the same problem with cooking the same meals over and over. I bought one of Pam Johnson's Gulf Coast Kitchen cookbooks, and it's full of seafood recipes. Trying out our first meal out of the book tonight. It's called shrimp spaghetti, and it sure looks good!


----------



## krfish

Shrimp spaghetti was a success. Might have to make this one a little more often.


----------



## big3slayer

man that sounds good i need to get that book! also everything is done by an oven or the fryer. im in an apartment my grill couldnt fit on my patio with all my tackle boxs and fishing gear! so a house is much needed after my lease is up


----------



## sotexhookset

Ya'll are missing one of the more obvious here as basic as it may be it's not on his list. Taco night. Home made (meaning bought fresh packaged corn tortillas and cooked in oil yourself) soft and crispy tacos. Good thing is deer burger is as good (better to me) as hamburger meat in them.


----------



## mywifeshusband

Venison crawfish burgers roughly chop a handful of crawfish tails add a low salt cajun seasoning cook in a skillet or grill also I cook a 1015 onion in the microwave with a shot of whisky, tablespoon of butter, and cajun seasoning (I use beststop) for about 7mins then get the handheld boatmoter and mix it up till its fairly smooth adding more whisky butter seasoning with salt to taste and cream cheese get a pork loin or venison backstrap insert a knife in the middle and open a hole to stuff the meat with onion mixture add crawfish tails also then tie the end back closed season out side and put in the oven bake medium and enjoy Beau


----------



## Jeff SATX

my favorite simple meal is to slice some potatoes, brown them up in a bit of oil, then add some sliced onion, garlic, salt and pepper, cook until those soften up, and add a bunch of sliced sausage and cook for a few more minutes. a meal for about 3 bucks if you use your own pork or deer sausage.


----------



## Jeff SATX

soups and stews are under rated as well, super easy, cheap, and so good you'll pass out on the couch from a food coma. tons of recipes out there.

my favorite spaghetti recipe is to take a jar of a decent sauce (i like HEB's spinach and cheese tomato sauce) add salt and pepper, two medium cans of diced tomatoes (with the garlic and herbs or the 'Italian' blend), then thinly slice some zucchini and simmer together for 15-20 minutes on low heat. cook the pasta to almost done and add the sauce to the drained pasta to continue cooking for a few more minutes. serve topped with a grilled chicken breast.


----------

